# Critique me please



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey I think your lovely! All I would do is lengthen your stirrups perhaps and sit deeper with hips more forward in your saddle so that your head shoulder hips and ankles are more in a straight line. Anyway I think you and your mount look nice together! Your mount has some of the kindest eyes I have seen in a long time....I bet he gives you everthing....Just Marvellous!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks.I'll try and do what you said next time I go riding. Rio probably says thanks for the compliment too.He is a really great horse.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

He looks a little..........stiff



I know why but if i tell you I'll be voted off the website which dosnt bother me but yeah.......


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

i would say make your stirrups longer for the flat slowly,as going from quite short to quite long can be a big shock as i did that.and i kept loosing my stirrups so took it slowly.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Very good, just put yur toes in. I couldnt really tell your position from the front. Other than that, very good! x

OO and keep your elbows back and brooden your sholders x :wink:


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks guys. I'll really try about lengthening my stirrups.My coach is the one who told me to make them short like that so all ask her if I can make them a little longer.


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

very nice, lovely horse. =D


----------



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

Kiki said:


> He looks a little..........stiff
> 
> 
> 
> I know why but if i tell you I'll be voted off the website which dosnt bother me but yeah.......



Ok, that doesn't make sense. Nor is it helpful, what exactly do you mean?

Jenn


----------



## collected (Apr 9, 2007)

DressageOrBust said:


> Kiki said:
> 
> 
> > He looks a little..........stiff
> ...


I think she was going to say that the rider looks a bit heavy for the horse and it was hollowing his back out.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

collected said:


> DressageOrBust said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki said:
> ...


I dont agree with that at all. :x 
Top line could possibly be worked on to build up muscles etc, but you look good together. You have a good leg position, agreed stirrups could be a little longer, but you look fab. As Tumai says, your horse has lovely kind eyes.

On another note - kiki and collected, can you please keep criticism/comments constructive. :wink:


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

^ thanks meggymoo


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Hunter, I don't agree with the weight comments. I've seen several featherlight riders make a horse's back hollow - stiffness does not mean the rider is too heavy for the horse.
Good job.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks kristy


----------



## muppet123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hi hunter, i dont agree with kiki's comments either about weight.she seems to have a bugbear bout something cos she made a criticism about my riding when i was asking for critique my mare! and (maybe im wrong) but i dont actually agree with her comment anyway. i dont expect we are the only two either!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks muppet123.I dont agree either.My name is Bryanna but you can call me Hunter lol


----------



## mrskamel (May 1, 2007)

I think all around you have a good seat. You do look a bit tall for him but no to heavy. I would take the suggestions of everyone a lengthen you stirrups. You may not look so tall then. 
Also, in some pics you look to far forward in the seat. Try sitting a little deeper.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks for everyones suggestions


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

as a girl who is much heavier then u hunter i say u look lovely very nice seat and hands, stirrups could be a little longer but as i no its very hard to contradict instructors  to kiki and collected people who are heavier like me have enough problems with people having a go at them without u guys trying too this is a lovely very friendly forum and i would hate to think of that changing just because u are too opinionated


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks and i agree giget


----------



## HighStylinRascal (Jun 5, 2007)

This is nonsense, I trained my own quarter horse from basics up and he carries my big butt no problem in a very round and collected frame both english and western. I agree that the horse does need to be collected up a bit more, but that comes with hours in the saddle and proper training.

This isn't exactly a 12hh pony. 

As far as your position, the only thing I would say is to make sure you are using both back and stomach muscles to sit more deeply in your saddle like another poster said, and if you have a big butt like mine, you have to compensate a little bit by making sure your seat is well beneath you, or it looks like it sticks out and your lines are off.

Good luck to you at your show, I think you will do just fine.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

i know i have a lot to improve on but i think i did pretty good for my first show of the season because i got a 3rd and a 5th out of alot of people


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats fantastic! Well done you! :wink:


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

I couldn't open it


----------

